# Why can't someone have a 9w7 enneagram?



## acidburn12 (Dec 20, 2020)

I took an enneagram test and my highest was 9 (and as I read, most of the stuff fit me) but my second highest was 7 and there is not an ennagram 9w7. I don't match with 8 or 1. So how is this supposed to go?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

7 is not a wing to 9 because it doesn't neighbor it. 

7 is probably your head type as part of your tritype. Tritype | Enneagram User Guide








What is Tritype® What are Tritypes® How do I find my Tritype® What are the 27 Tritypes®?


27 Tritype® Archetypes




www.katherinefauvre.com


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

acidburn12 said:


> I took an enneagram test and my highest was 9 (and as I read, most of the stuff fit me) but my second highest was 7 and there is not an ennagram 9w7. I don't match with 8 or 1. So how is this supposed to go?


I am a mix of 4 and 2 I think. I know someone who seemed to be a mix of 3w4 and 8w7 once.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

There would be too many combinations like a 4w2 2w7 and 2w4, and labelling a person with all of them would become meaningless. This is because personality theory is trying to draw a distinction with personality types


----------

